# Greetings from Norway. Heres my laurel



## SiLvEr_ (Feb 1, 2009)

hi everybody, this is my 87. Nissan Laurel 3.0 E SGX-T










one of 34 laurel v6 sold new in norway












all extras: rear airsuspension, voice warning, aircondition, sunroof, heated seats, cruisecontrol, digital instruments, adjustebal rear seats.










when new the car costs almost $65.000












the stock vg30e engine. 170hp











the red veluor intirior.













currently looks like this. i had it painted and new engine and transmisson.












vg30et engine and t5 5-speed transmisson from 300zx z31 228hp but not for long 

and i`m looking for some parts. any one who can help me??


----------



## tin-bsr (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a Laurel in 1983, in Vietnam. It is difficult to find spare parts for Laurel,too. 

Nice to meet your Laurel, Share with me informations to repair the Laurel, E-mail : [email protected]. Thks & good luck!


----------

